# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hallo allen

## Stagiair SGN

*Hallo forum leden,*

Mijn naam is Thijmen en ik ben op het moment aan het afstuderen bij Stichting Gezondheid Nederland. Deze stichting produceert video's op het gebied van gezondheid en gezondheidsklachten. Voor mijn onderzoek moet ik de behoeften vanuit de markt vaststellen. Mijn vraag aan jullie is: Willen jullie mij helpen met het invullen van mijn enquête? Bij het invullen maak je kans op een online video over Burn-out. Bij voorbaat dank.

Link naar de enquête --> http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=365023 

Met vriendelijke groet,


*Thijmen
Student Avans Hogeschool*

----------


## Yv

Succes met je onderzoek!

----------

